# MRs. S. A. Allens



## Oldsdigger (May 1, 2019)

I was going through my bottles inventory pictures and found this MRs S.A. Allen Med/Tonic Bottle. The mold seam stops just above the neck base. Does any one have on or know anything about it? Any information would be great


----------



## Oldsdigger (May 1, 2019)

I did some searching on Ebay and located some information on this bottler. It was a hair tonic bottle. I'm thinking this would be a later bottle since all the listed bottles had embossing on the front panel and the sides. This only has the side embossement the front panel probably had a paper label. The ones with the embossed front panels ran between $40 and $50 depending on the color.


----------

